
Birmingham Entrepreneurs back Bird scooters - winslett
https://homewoodstreets.org/birmingham-homewood-dont-give-our-city-s-entrepreneurs-the-bird-96c1027d15dc
======
winslett
In a city like B’ham, with little ability to provide public transit due to low
density and high per-capita costs, something like Bird fills a gap.

